# Question Regarding Bikes on VTA Light Rail



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello,

I am planning to split up my work commute between the VTA Light Rail and a ten mile bike ride. I will be taking the VTA Light Rail from the Great Mall, Milpitas to Santa Teresa, San Jose.

I understand that all trains have an interior bike rack. Does anyone have any personal experience bringing their bikes on the VTA Light Rail? I don't want to have my bike on a narrow bike rack only to get scratched up by someone else that is in a hurry to remove his own bike.

Can anyone offer any advice or a brief anecdote about their experience?

Thanks!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I've never taken my bike on VTA, but I've ridden it a few times. The bike racks are not narrow at all. They are wide and spacious. Here's a picture I found:

http://acm.jhu.edu/~sthurmovik/Railpics/08-08-01_SAN_JOSE_VTA/VTA_Light-Rail-bicycle-rack.jpg


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 19, 2008)

The bike racks are at the junctions of each rail car and they are pretty easy to use. I didn't even worry about scratches from other bikes. I guess it's possible, but not likely. Some people don't even hang their bikes, but that is not too considerate to other passengers.


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

if you have expensive wheels i would bring something to slip over the wheel hook since its just bare metal


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

I've taken the bike on VTA many times and never had a problem. Besides, when have you ever seen a VTA train full or near full (especially with bikes)? 
As another poster mentioned, get something to cover the wheel hook if you have fancy rims.


----------

